# Heinrich Weißer, sniper?



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2017)

Any truth behind this, or just WWII propaganda?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 22, 2017)

That picture is actually of Oberstleutnant Joachim Heidschmidt, Grenadier Regiment Nr. 509 based on a Google Image Search. Not sure of the other claims, I suppose it is possible.


----------



## aircro (Mar 25, 2017)

Heinrich Weißer. • r/history


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2017)

It's fake news.

It is from the online game "Nation States".


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 4, 2017)

I have just checked my electronics


----------



## pbehn (Apr 4, 2017)

The guy who took out Nelson at Tafalgar must have a claim, especially since the want much of him left to shoot at.


----------

